# Happy 62nd Bday Benny the Jet!!



## Stickgrappler (Jun 20, 2014)

Today marks the 62nd birthday of one of Kickboxing's Legends!  Happy 62nd Birthday Benny the Jet Urquidez!!

In Benny the Jet's honor, I made some GIFs of his fight vs Shannon Lee from the her movie, Enter the Eagles.













Enjoy 4 more GIFs here:

Enter the Eagles - Benny the Jet Urquidez vs. Shannon Lee GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 20, 2014)

Made 4 GIF Sets of The Jet vs Jackie Chan from Dragons Forever







5 more GIFs here from the 1st Set:

Jackie Chan vs Benny the Jet - Dragons Forever GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps
That link has links to the other 3 GIF sets i've made from Benny the Jet vs Jackie in Dragons Forever.

Enjoy!



Happy Birthday Benny the Jet!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Benny the Jet Urquidez


black belt in Judo
black belt in Shotokan Karate
black belt in Kendo
black belt in Kajukenbo
black belt in Jujutsu
black belt in Kickboxing


----------

